# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Goede koop gedaan

## MissMolly

In Duitsland zag ik in een groot warenhuis een massage- en warmtekussen, een zitting met rugleuning die je gewoon op een stoel kan leggen. Er stond een demonstratiemodel, en omdat ik op dat moment flink last had van mijn rug, ben ik daar eens op gaan zitten.

Na 5 of 10 minuten liep ik als een kiviet door die winkel. Ik heb er meteen eentje in mijn wagentje geslingerd. Er zitten een paar draaiende bollen in dat rugkussen, die aan weerskanten langs je ruggegraat masseren. Een groot deel van de restpijn van die beklemming van mijn rug, van vorige week, is dus op slag weg sinds ik op dat ding heb gezeten.

Tralalala, ik ben blij!!
Ik kom bijna elke dag met rugpijn thuis van mijn werk, dus ik ga voortaan eerst op dat ding zitten als ik thuiskom.

----------

